# 2004 Beetle Manual Convertible Top Operation



## pierangler (Oct 26, 2009)

I am a new Beetle owner. I am having trouble with the manual convertible top. I am not sure how to make sure that it is properly lowered. The light above the windshield stays on and there is beeping from the instrument panel if I drive away. The owners manual is not very clear on how to do this.


----------



## mspastrygurl (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: 2004 Beetle Manual Convertible Top Operation (pierangler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pierangler* »_I am a new Beetle owner. I am having trouble with the manual convertible top. I am not sure how to make sure that it is properly lowered. The light above the windshield stays on and there is beeping from the instrument panel if I drive away. The owners manual is not very clear on how to do this.

Are your flaps completely lowered???? IF they arent completely lowered after you open the top, that would cause the beeping, other then having a malfunction with the system....I mean you can always stop by the dealer and ask them if your are opening the top right, I mean the salesman should be happy to give you a hand....Ive already stopped by cause I couldnt get my boot on and they helped me get it on..... Let me know if you get it working...


----------



## joel7269 (Jan 6, 2009)

Power top right? Hold the button down even after the top has dropped, keep holding until the motor stops and the light will go off.


----------

